# [OT] Wie lange würde OOffice auf XP2,2Ghz dauern?

## Jlagreen

Hi,

ich weiss mein Prob ist off-topic und eigentlich nicht zu beantworten, allerdings würde ich gerne wissen wie lange so ein OpenOffice emerge auf euren Systemen gedauert hat, da ich grad festgestellt habe, dass die sourcen 192MB groß sind  :Confused: 

als System(e) setze ich einen Athlon XP 2200+ mit 512MB RAM und über distcc zusätzlich nen Centrino 1,4 GHz mit 512MB RAM (beim kompilieren soll er angeblich mit einem P4 2,2GHz mithalten laut Intel Benchs) ein, hab den emerge schon mal gestartet und er lief rund 3h (damals noch ohne distcc) konnte jedoch nicht fertig werden, da wir dank dem Wetter nen Stromausfall hatten

oder gibt es eigentlich kleinere alternativen, die M$ Word, Excel und PowerPoint Formate lesen können?

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge schon mal im voraus  :Surprised: 

----------

## Sas

Also zunächst mal hat ein Athlon XP 2200 keine 2,2GHz sondern irgendwas um die 1,8.

Der würde für OO schätzungsweise rund sieben Stunden brauchen, inwieweit dieses Paket von distcc profitiert, weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Alternativen wären für Word Abiword oder für das ganze Paket KOffice, allerdings war da die MS-Kombatibilität noch nicht so das Wahre, als ichs das letzte mal genutzt habe.

Wenn du keine Lust auf Warten hast, nutz doch einfach OpenOffice-bin(-de).

----------

## Jlagreen

danke, schaue mir mal die bins an

das mit 1,8Ghz weiss ja, hab auch das + im Titel vergessen um zeigen, dass es ein 2200+ is   :Smile: 

EDIT

hmm eigentlich sind 7h auch nich die Welt nur reichst wohl heute leider nich mehr  :Mad: 

----------

## boris64

7 stunden? dann habe ich wohl geträumt, dass openoffice-ximian auf meinem 

rechner (athlonxp2400+) ca. einen tag gedauert hat.

----------

## Sas

So lange? Hattest du nebenbei noch was laufen? Oder meinst du einen Arbeitstag (mit 8 Stunden)?  :Wink:  Guck doch mal mit genlop wie langs genau gedauert hat.

----------

## boris64

hm, also genlop spuckt mir was mit 10 stunden aus (kam mir wohl etwas länger vor   :Embarassed: ),

allerdings hatte ich in meiner make.conf auch PORTAGE_NICENESS=15 gesetzt,

dann dauert's wohl auch ein bisschen länger (...)

ps: nebenbei lief auch tvtime, das frisst wohl auch etwas zu viel cpuzeit,

alles dank der ganzen tollen filter usw.

----------

## Sas

Extra für dich hab ich jetzt meine Gentoo-Box angeschmissen und mal nachgeguckt, wie langs auch meinem XP mobile 2000+ mit 512MB RAM gedauert hat: 1.1.61 10:20 und Version 1.1.60 9:20, ka ob ich beim letzten Mal noch was nebenher gemacht habe oder ob das an der Version lag.

Also meine geschätzten sieben Stunden waren vielleicht wirklich etwas optimistisch, sorry.

----------

## boris64

einigen wir uns einfach darauf, dass openoffice ziemlich lange dauert  :Smile: 

----------

## amne

Für die ganz ungeduldigen Leute gibts openoffice-bin.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DerMojo

OO zu kompilieren lohnt sich nicht, nimm einfach die Binaries.

Du merkst keinen Unterschied...

----------

## Sas

Ja, das stimmt. Die meisten GCC-Flags werden ja auch gefiltert.

Allerdings gibts afaik kein deutsches ebuild mit KDE-Integration.

----------

## redflash

7 Stunden ist nicht unrealistisch.

app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.1.60

       merge time: 7 hours, 1 minute, and 9 seconds.

In der Zeit habe ich halt nichts am Computer gemacht.

Und ich habe nur einen AthlonXP 1700+.

Also einfach vorm zu Bett gehen starten und morgens ist er fertig.

----------

## moe

ximian-openoffice-1.1.61 hat auf meinem PIII-1GHz, 13 Stunden gedauert. Zur openoffice-bin-de Version spüre ich einen erheblichen Geschwindigkeitszuwachs, aber obs nun an ximian oder am Selbst Backen liegt, weiss ich nicht.

Und eigentlich wollt ich nur sagen, dass distcc bei Ooo nicht benutzt wird.

Gruss Maurice

----------

## psyqil

 *Jlagreen wrote:*   

> oder gibt es eigentlich kleinere alternativen, die M$ Word, Excel und PowerPoint Formate lesen können?

 Yessss!  :Cool: 

```
*  app-text/antiword

      Latest version available: 0.33

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 235 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.winfield.demon.nl

      Description: free MS Word reader for Linux and RISC OS

      License:     GPL-2

*  app-text/catdoc

      Latest version available: 0.93.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 117 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.45.free.net/~vitus/ice/catdoc/

      Description: A convertor for Microsoft Word, Excel and RTF Files to text

      License:     GPL-2

*  app-text/xlhtml [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 26 kB

      Homepage:    http://chicago.sourceforge.net/xlhtml/

      Description: Convert MS Excel and Powerpoint files to HTML

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## shivakjo

habe hier mit nem xp 3200+ 4h, 21min, 45sec gebraucht....

habe aber auch nebenbei dran gearbeitet und noch bisschen was anderes kompiliert, also wärs normalerweise wahrscheinlich noch schneller.

----------

## finr

```
     Mon Mar  1 15:01:17 2004 --> app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.1.50

       merge time: 5 hours, 21 minutes, and 27 seconds.

     Tue Apr 20 10:50:59 2004 --> app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.1.52

       merge time: 3 hours, 19 minutes, and 39 seconds.

     Tue Jun 15 11:26:35 2004 --> app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.1.59

       merge time: 4 hours, 19 minutes, and 15 seconds.

     Thu Jul  1 11:55:42 2004 --> app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.1.60

       merge time: 4 hours, 15 minutes, and 43 seconds.

 merged totally 4 ebuilds in 17 hours, 16 minutes, and 4 seconds.

 average merge time: 4 hours, 19 minutes, and 1 second.
```

auf einem P4 2.6GHz @ 3.25GHz mit 512M RAM... Also schon ziemlich lange eigentlich :/... Aber vor allem die KDE-Integration ists mir wert  :Wink: 

----------

## Jlagreen

danke für die netten beiträge,

noch ne kleine frage  :Embarassed: , was ist der unterschied zwischen ximian und nicht-ximian?

PS: emerge grad auf meinem laptop kde mit distcc und immerhin verwendet er es teilweise, würde distcc bei OO wirklich nichts bringen? weil ich dann den laptop nämlich nicht extra 7h laufen lassen müsste

----------

## Sas

Ximian bietet KDE-Integration für OO.

----------

## Exxtreme

Hmmm, "emerge -s openoffice-bin-de" wird bei mir nicht gefunden.  :Sad:  Wie kann ich es trotzdem installieren?

Danke im Voraus.

----------

## Sas

http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/downloads.xml

----------

## Exxtreme

 *Sas wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/downloads.xml

 

Danke.  :Smile: 

Es sind leider Asbach-Uralt-Versionen drinne. Die haben immer noch die 1.1.1'er drinn obwohl die 1.1.2'er schon seit Monaten draussen ist.

----------

## Sas

Sorry, das wusste ich nicht, da ich die Ximian-Variante nutze. Guck doch einfach mal, ob du aus dem 1.1.1er ein 1.1.2er ebuild basteln kannst, schätze nicht, dass das so viel Aufwand ist.

----------

## Exxtreme

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Sorry, das wusste ich nicht, da ich die Ximian-Variante nutze. Guck doch einfach mal, ob du aus dem 1.1.1er ein 1.1.2er ebuild basteln kannst, schätze nicht, dass das so viel Aufwand ist.

 

Viel Aufwand ist das tatsächlich nicht.  :Smile:  Einfach das 1.1.1'er Ebuild nehmen und in 1.1.2'er umbenennen/kopieren.  :Smile:  Dann nimmt emerge die 1.1.2'er Installationsdatei.

----------

